# Enlarged Paw



## Carys L (10 mo ago)

Hi everyone, 

I am hoping to adopt an 8 week old Vizsla puppy who is not wanted due to having an enlarged front left paw. She has been taken by her carer to the vet 3 times for scans, x-rays and blood tests and nothing is broken or seems to have been found. We are waiting to hear back about other blood tests that were done. She is running around, playing, putting all her pressure on her foot, is eating, has no discolouration etc. Other than the paw being much bigger than the other, there doesn't seem to be anything else wrong with her. 

Do any of you have experience with this? I am scared to adopt her in case I am signing myself up for a sick puppy or a puppy who is going to cost me thousands in medical expenses. I of course know dogs are expensive and will give everything I have but it would be the extra cost if she is sick that I am not sure I can take on. (I hope that makes sense) 

I have attached a photo in the hopes that some of you may have experience with this. To me, it looks like excess fluid or water retention but I think this would have shown up in a scan or would cause her pain? It could also be a case of a deformed paw. However, it could also be something more sinister like a lymphatic issue but again I would have assumed this would have shown on scans/blood work. 

All help/advice would be greatly appreciated. 
Thank you,
Carys


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Vets are able to test for Lymphedema.
Maybe ask the rescue, if the puppy has been tested for it. If you decide not to take her, I’m sure someone will snatch her up in a heartbeat.


----------

